# low tech iwagumi style setup



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

Use green coloured sand.

Call it a day


----------



## megumz (Jul 15, 2015)

I think you could get a similar effect with Java moss. You either tie it to rocks or a screen or something. I'm trying to grow it myself but from what I've read you don't need much for it to be successful. Hope this helps!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

megumz said:


> I think you could get a similar effect with Java moss. You either tie it to rocks or a screen or something. I'm trying to grow it myself but from what I've read you don't need much for it to be successful. Hope this helps!


I've thought of java moss as an option, but my last experience wasn't so good(messy).

I've been looking at monte carlo. Does that stay low?


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dwarf hairgrass grows in lower tech... its just veey slow


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

I know Monte Carlo stays low with the medium high to high light (and CO2) that I have. It is, however, also spreading slowly but lowly into the super shaded areas too. So I think it's plausible that, with patience, you could get a Monte Carlo carpet in low light. I think it would just take a year or two.

Bump: Here is a thread in which several people seem to have had luck with low tech Monte Carlo. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=644058

Bump: Another thread in which people say it's possible with Monte Carlo. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/low-light-cold-water-carpet-with-co2.36265/


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

Check out Marsilea Crenata. It carpets in low tech.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Use monte carlo, it will carpet fine in low light so long as you use some excel.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Ashraf said:


> Use green coloured sand.
> 
> LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

DHG will do it. Start it dry start and plant heavily. I've done it before with DHG Belem.


----------



## todvan (Jun 10, 2015)

I am thinking about semi-iwagumi style, low-tech, using just Anubias Nana Petite/Micro.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

If you want quick results I would go with Monte Carlo, or green sand I guess. haha
Good idea. I want to try it now.


----------



## m0nt3cr1st0 (Dec 18, 2014)

I did a dry start with dhg..then flooded tank ..used a cartridge of co2 to make it grow fast and then slowly cut the co2...dhg grows slow now...just small dose of fert and api booster to keep it alive...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

